
Artificial intelligence is changing SEO faster than you think - adwmayer
http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/04/artificial-intelligence-is-changing-seo-faster-than-you-think/
======
Gys
'As we can see from the previous discussion on the Law of Accelerating
Returns, RankBrain and other forms of artificial intelligence will at some
point surpass the human brain.'

I think its unlikely we will still be googling for answers ourselves ones AI
becomes really smart. Because AI then becomes really helpful. I will just ask
my device for a solution to me problem or even to solve my problem. It will
search for itself and maybe explain later how it did it.

The internet will get optimized for AI and not for humans.

